# MAC Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive



## Risser (Sep 8, 2007)

Henri Bendel is celebrating 100 years of its signature stripe — in style, of course.

The store's brown-and-white stripe, which was introduced in 1907, is now instantly recognizable, and Bendel is celebrating its birthday in a big way. The store, owned by Limited Brands, has commissioned a selection of designers to create one-of-a-kind brown-and-white pieces to mark the milestone. Designs from Anna Sui, Alice + Olivia, Peter Som, Matthew Williamson, Josh Goot, Poltock and Walsh, Ghita, Pollini by Rifat Ozbeck, Elise Overland, Nili Lotan and Hamish Morrow, will be auctioned at the stripe's birthday party, The Brown & White Ball, at the Highline Ballroom here on Sept. 11.

"When Henri Bendel created the brown-and-white stripe in 1907, he was ahead of his time in regard to brand identity," said Ed Bucciarelli, president and chief executive officer of Henri Bendel. "In homage to Mr. Bendel's innovation, we invited some of our favorite designers to reinterpret our iconic stripe in both limited edition and one-of-a-kind product. They had carte blanche and the results are fun, feminine and fabulous, in short what every Bendel girl wants."

Proceeds from the auction will benefit Keep A Child Alive, an organization that provides care and treatment to children in Africa affected by AIDS. The organization was created by U2 front man Bono and Alicia Keys.

Other designers have created limited edition pieces that will be sold exclusively at Bendel beginning next week and running through the end of October. Among the items are: Diane von Furstenberg's cashmere wrap dress for $648, L.A.M.B's striped hoodie for $235, Phi's printed tank for $495, J Brand's skinny jeans with striped pocket and waistband lining for $188, Milly's strapless dress with striped lining and pink sash for $498 and Tibi's leopard minidress for $368. Even MAC Cosmetics is getting into the mix and has created a Lipglass called "Bendel Girl" and lipstick named "Love, Henri." These MAC items are packaged in signature brown-and-white striped boxes. 

source: WWD.com


Enjoy! I love limited items and wish I can get them one day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides, gals should find MAC backstage of Spring 2008 Collections:
http://www.wwd.com/fashionweek/backstage


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Oooh - I hope the lipstick will be a Lustre! I LOVE them


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

I just called the store,the MA decribed "Love Henri" as a peachy/pink sheer lipstick ( A lustre I'm guessing) and "Bendel Girl" Lipglass is decribed as peachy.
I'm really excited about this, thanks for the heads-up Risser. I actually bought my first lipglass at this store, it was "Greed"..( no pun intended).


----------



## MissVanessa (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Must. Go. Buy. And LAMB too? I really need more money.


----------



## Janice (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I just called the store,the MA decribed "Bendel Girl" as a peachy/pink sheer lipstick ( A lustre I'm guessing) and "Love Henri" is decribed as peachy.
I'm really excited about this, thanks for the heads-up Risser. I actually bought my first lipglass at this store, it was "Greed"..( no pun intended)._

 
Do you think she got the two flipped? Bendel girl is said to be the lipglass in the wwd.com article.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Do you think she got the two flipped? Bendel girl is said to be the lipglass in the wwd.com article._

 
Oops, you are right Janice, I flipped it. Bendel Girl is the lipglass and Love Henri is the lipstick.


----------



## Janice (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Oops, you are right Janice, I flipped it. Bendel Girl is the lipglass and Love Henri is the lipstick._

 
Awesome! Thank you, did your MA say if these were available for purchase yet?


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Awesome! Thank you, did your MA say if these were available for purchase yet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And will they made available AU as well? Would be shame if they werent


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Please let us know when these will be available. I myself work 5 blocks from bendels!!!


----------



## AmyHeimo (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

They're availabe now!  I called last night and the MA said, "they're walking out the door."  So, I would call today and order for those of you who live outside of New York!


----------



## starr (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

are these only available in the US? shame if it is, i won't be able to get it


----------



## Eugenia (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Hi! Just got word of this. (thanks, panda! ; )

I'm glad they are walking as opposed to flying out the door so out-of-town/out-of-country can have a chance.

I've reserved one set and will probably get another...PANDA...WRITE ME! : )


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Awesome! Thank you, did your MA say if these were available for purchase yet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes they are! I called and ordered today,both the lipstick and lipglass are $14 each.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Just called to preorder mine. Going to pick them up tomorrow during my lunch break! :-D

The girl I spoke with said they only got one box of these and that they won't last much longer.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eugenia* 

 
_Hi! Just got word of this. (thanks, panda! ; )

I'm glad they are walking as opposed to flying out the door so out-of-town/out-of-country can have a chance.

I've reserved one set and will probably get another...PANDA...WRITE ME! : )_

 

LOL!! I would have loved to hun but the time difference here means that I was fast asleep...lolol....PLEASE for the love of god tell me you got my email


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Why is the info not available on the update page?
I was lucky to see it but what about the other members who won't and will miss it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't one of the MOD post that either on the main page or on the update page please so that everyone can benefit from the info and hopefully get the l/s and l/g if they want them?
Thanks!


----------



## littlemitzik (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Woot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for this post Risser, I just called and ordered some! The MAC SA was super nice, and gave me the direct # to the MAC counter (212) 904-7966. Can't wait to see them


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

I just ordered 2 of each! The Artist, Jesse, was very nice and helpful. =) I want them now!!!!

And just for everyone that needs/wants to know, there is a $9 shipping cost if you are unable to pick them up.


----------



## Eugenia (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

I just ordered my little haul of 4 lippies and 2 l/g's, to split with my panda-pal. : )

The toll free number is 1-800-HBENDEL and just ask for Anthony at the MAC Cosmetics Counter. He's great! He said he just had one box on Saturday when I first called, but then they got more and that they sold 200 in the last hour and the phones are ringing.

P.S...yes, I got your email! By the time I got home yesterday the stores were closed so I called this a.m. in.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

I ordered mine, will pick them up after work today.

BTW: Anthony took my order, and he is very nice.


----------



## mymymai (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

I'm glad I logged on today.  I love the super LE items because more often than not, the colors are really fantastic.  I just ordered 1 each because I'm trying to be good.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I ordered mine, will pick them up after work today._

 
I can't wait to see the colors. I won't get mine until mid-week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will you please post some pics?
Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

I already got mine! Woot woot!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

i just ordered mine!! cant wait to see them!!! and the person who took my order was so nice too!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

I'm ordering 1 of each right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the heads up, Risser!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Sounds so pretty. Where can we order them from if we are out of town?


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Sounds so pretty. Where can we order them from if we are out of town? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Call 800-HBENDEL & ask for the MAC counter. Then just tell the MA you want to order the two LE Henri Bendel items, they will place the order &have it shipped. I ordered 1 l/s & 1 l/g &the total was $37 after taxes & shipping.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eugenia* 

 
_I just ordered my little haul of 4 lippies and 2 l/g's, to split with my panda-pal. : )

The toll free number is 1-800-HBENDEL and just ask for Anthony at the MAC Cosmetics Counter. He's great! He said he just had one box on Saturday when I first called, but then they got more and that they sold 200 in the last hour and the phones are ringing.

P.S...yes, I got your email! By the time I got home yesterday the stores were closed so I called this a.m. in._

 
Oooh - if I could sqeeze down these broadband wires to give you a hug I would!! Thank-you XXX


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 10, 2007)

they won't ship to Canada!!!!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Sep 10, 2007)

I ordered mine today too!
Super nice MA's Lizbeth (spelling?) & Jesse. They were both so friendly and helpful.

I hope I like them since I ordered these blindly....


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I already got mine! Woot woot!!_

 
Come on! Describe them! =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_I hope I like them since I ordered these blindly...._

 
 You and me both, lol!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2007)

Damn!  I better get a move on and order mine.  You guys are ruthless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pics anyone?


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 10, 2007)

*waits and checks the mail constantly*


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I already got mine! Woot woot!!_

 
Pics! Pics! I think I am dying to see the packaging as much as the product!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are some pics for you lovely ladies and gents!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 10, 2007)

*feels better about impulsive make-up purchasing habit* Yay!! The color seems so pretty!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Here are some pics for you lovely ladies and gents!!

_

 
ooh, thank-you, thank-you!! Is the lippie definitely a lustre?


----------



## Janice (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you and hope you don't mind me taking the liberty of editing the images Krasevayadancer! We're just so excited about this duo and happy to see them!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2007)

woo hoo! mine are on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 to you know who


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, the lipstick is definitely a lustre and it is sooo pretty,

Janice- Wow, I am so honored to have my pic as an official site pic!!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 11, 2007)

WOO HOO!! Lustre - my favourite


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanna call tomorrow morning, hopefully they still have some.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Risser (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for these pretty pics, I wanna get mine!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2007)

Your welcome ladies! I only hope the pics capture the true essence of the color. Maybe I could sneak in at some point tomorrow with a camera to run a swatch (im too chicken to use my own)


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you for the photos! I'm definately happy about my blind impulse purchase now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my goodies in the mail!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 11, 2007)

I just placed my order and was told that at the rate they're selling them, they'll be sold out by the end of today!!!


----------



## princess (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my that lipglass looks good. Someone please do a swatch on lips or hand please!

And at the rate this is flying off the shelves, I guess it will be on ebay for a ridiculous price... _very soon_!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Henri Bendel 100 Years Exclusive*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I can't wait to see the colors. I won't get mine until mid-week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will you please post some pics?
Many Thanks in advance!_

 

I posted photos on these threads.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=80304

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=80293&highlight=henri+bendels

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=80229&highlight=henri+bendels


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 11, 2007)

yes, i endured walking several city blocks and picked up 2 lipglasses, they had the Pandemonium quad too that i picked up


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, I hear ya. I walked my butt over from 60th and madison to 56 and fifth during lunch yesterday in this gross weather!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_yes, i endured walking several city blocks and picked up 2 lipglasses, they had the Pandemonium quad too that i picked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Haha, I hear ya. I walked my butt over from 60th and madison to 56 and fifth during lunch yesterday in this gross weather!_

 

lol i beat ya, i was on 63rd and Lex ,,,and parked at a meter, i never walked so fast in my damn life lol


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2007)

FYI ~ I just called and they still have both of them available!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, I broke down and ordered a lipgloss and lipstick.  Not sure how I feel about this but, I am really afraid that neither of these colors will look good on me.  Sometimes I spend money like I'm made of it.


----------



## Lovinya02 (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw someone post on LJ they used their mac pro card to order these with a discount.. any truth to that? *EDITED BY Holstrom4~any posts related to swapping/cp/selling must be posted within the Clearance Bin* . I hate to pay $9 shipping especially when I only live in NJ. :/


----------



## aziza (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Thank you and hope you don't mind me taking the liberty of editing the images Krasevayadancer! We're just so excited about this duo and happy to see them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Is it sad that I want these just for the boxes?


----------



## mymymai (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovinya02* 

 
_I saw someone post on LJ they used their mac pro card to order these with a discount.. any truth to that? I hate to pay $9 shipping especially when I only live in NJ. :/_

 
Yep, you can use your pro card on these.


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 12, 2007)

how does the color look on darker ladies


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 12, 2007)

The lipstick looks very, very similar to Rubia ~ another LE lipstick from earlier this year. Are these colors similar?


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 12, 2007)

Woohoo! I just placed my order like 5 minutes ago =)

I asked the MA, who was super friendly btw, about color comparisons to the perm line...

The lipstick color is like Prrr lipglass and the lipglass is a deeper Love Nectar l/g.

I'm excited...I hope I don't regret this impulse buy!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Here are some pics for you lovely ladies and gents!!











_

 
Can you please post some swatches (and some comparisons)? I love your Hauls btw!


----------



## Ambonee (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymymai* 

 
_Yep, you can use your pro card on these.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I just called, they said you can't use your pro card...


----------



## MACHOMULA (Sep 12, 2007)

Just ordered 1 of each.  I spoke with "Dorie" who was just too sweet.  We were laughing about how strange the other's accent sounded.  She-Brooklyn, NY; Me-ALABAMA!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Okay, I broke down and ordered a lipgloss and lipstick.  Not sure how I feel about this but, I am really afraid that neither of these colors will look good on me.  Sometimes I spend money like I'm made of it._

 


Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I orederd it too and I'm not too sure about peachy colors.  I got caught up in the packaging and hype.  I am not sorry though.  I am addicted.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryJane* 

 
_The lipstick looks very, very similar to Rubia ~ another LE lipstick from earlier this year. Are these colors similar?_

 
No, in one of the pictures posted it does; but Love Henri is actually darker.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_No, in one of the pictures posted it does; but Love Henri is actually darker._

 

Great. Thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## k_im (Sep 13, 2007)

How beautiful! I just ordered 3 of each just now. I know I am going to regret spending that much, but for something this rare, I just have to!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 13, 2007)

I rec'd my Love, Henri and Bendel Girl today and am quite happy.  I am going to wear both tomorrow with Cedar.  Or maybe Amber Ember.  Hmmm...maybe Old Gold pigment, Humid, Bottle Green and Carbon on the eyes??  Melba and some Shimpagne for the cheeks.  Anyway....back to the matter at hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am pleased that the Love, Henri lipstick has a pretty decent colour payoff.  It can be kind of a crap shoot with a lustres.  You never know.  

IMO the Bendel Girl gloss is a terra cotta hued peach with silver and pink pearl.  

The Love, Henri is more of a pinked peach with gold pearl.  You do notice that bit of gold 

I think these would work well for a wide range of pigmentations.  The colour, reflects and opacity would lend well to most. Just my two cents.


----------



## MissVanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

About Pro Cards: I went in today and used my pro card just fine. It came out to $18 and some change if anyone was wondering.


----------



## MissVanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, so I got my lipglass and lipstick today. They had a bunch of mini displays around the store so I swatched them. One in natural light, one under a lamp.

Natural light:





Lamp:





I hope that helps!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I rec'd my Love, Henri and Bendel Girl today and am quite happy.  I am going to wear both tomorrow with Cedar.  Or maybe Amber Ember.  Hmmm...maybe Old Gold pigment, Humid, Bottle Green and Carbon on the eyes??  Melba and some Shimpagne for the cheeks.  Anyway....back to the matter at hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am pleased that the Love, Henri lipstick has a pretty decent colour payoff.  It can be kind of a crap shoot with a lustres.  You never know.  

IMO the Bendel Girl gloss is a terra cotta hued peach with silver and pink pearl.  

The Love, Henri is more of a pinked peach with gold pearl.  You do notice that bit of gold 

I think these would work well for a wide range of pigmentations.  The colour, reflects and opacity would lend well to most. Just my two cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!   I haven't been this excited over MAC lipstick and gloss for awhile now.  They sound so pretty!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 14, 2007)

ill be in nyc this weekend&my aunt lives right around the corner from bendel haha so ill definitely be going in to get my lipglass&lipstick! should i call today and order them to pick up tomorrow or just go in tomorrow and buy them? will they still have them?


----------



## princess (Sep 14, 2007)

Is this exclusive available in other countries?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the descriptions and pics everyone. Just ordered mine too!


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 14, 2007)

For the ones who can make it to the NYC store, they just received some new postcards in:
-Eve for Viva Glam VI
-Smoke Signals matchbooks.
I am sure that the other ones can ask to have a postcard sent with their order too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparently, the l/s and l/g are flying off the shelves.
Don't wait too long!


----------



## addicted_2color (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought mine on Tuesday the 11th and already got the lipstick and lipgloss today...I'm in Cali, so that gives you an idea of how long it takes to ship to the west coast.  It was delivered via fedEx.  It came in a cute Bendel bag that matches the packaging.  Very cute.


----------



## peanut (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_I bought mine on Tuesday the 11th and already got the lipstick and lipgloss today...I'm in Cali, so that gives you an idea of how long it takes to ship to the west coast.  It was delivered via fedEx.  It came in a cute Bendel bag that matches the packaging.  Very cute._

 
Wow, that's fast!! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## sitasati (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm gonna go today and get mine =)


----------



## girlzippy (Sep 15, 2007)

Do they still have them? I just noticed this post. Thx!


----------



## enraptured (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlzippy* 

 
_Do they still have them? I just noticed this post. Thx!_

 
They had them when I called this afternoon. Your best bet is to call them up and ask. Not sure if they're open now, but you can give it a shot... or call tomorrow (I believe they open at 10AM EST). (212) 904 7966 is the counter.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_I bought mine on Tuesday the 11th and already got the lipstick and lipgloss today...I'm in Cali, so that gives you an idea of how long it takes to ship to the west coast. It was delivered via fedEx. It came in a cute Bendel bag that matches the packaging. Very cute._

 
I ordered mine on the 10th and I haven't got them yet! And I live in Connecticut. D:


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 16, 2007)

uuuuggghhh i wish i wasnt working 24/7 so i can go into the city and pick one up.


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 17, 2007)

does anyone know if they've sold out yet?  a friend of mine is in NYC tomorrow and can get it for me if there's still some.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_does anyone know if they've sold out yet? a friend of mine is in NYC tomorrow and can get it for me if there's still some._

 
Ask her to call the store before making the trip.


----------



## agnivedic (Sep 19, 2007)

For those who ordered already, have you gotten them yet? I ordered last Tuesday, the 11th, and I still haven't gotten mine. I live in Michigan, so its not like its very far from NY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope I get it soon.


----------



## k_im (Sep 19, 2007)

i ordered mine last thursday and it got here today


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 19, 2007)

I ordered mine a week ago and it got here today!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 19, 2007)

I ordered on the 10th and I got it today!! I might have received it sooner, but Henri Bendel botched my name and address... So it might have been floating around for a few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's here now safe and sound.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 19, 2007)

woohoo! I got my like 5 minutes ago! I ordered late on the 12th...so about a week for shipping if you're in Cali!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 19, 2007)

I ordered mine a week ago, and got mine today too!  I'd think they still have more in stock.


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *temptalia* 

 
_I don't think they're sold out -- I had some trouble receiving my order, and I called them today, and Anthony (MA) said he would go ahead and charge me for a new order if the old one wasn't around, so they clearly still have stock to give out.  They weren't like, "Oops, our bad for not shipping it out last Wednesday, but we got nada for you now!"_

 
yay!

thank you so much...  my friend didn't tell me which hotel she's staying at and she has her cell phone turned off because of the cost of international roaming charges....


----------



## Ernie (Sep 19, 2007)

I called Bendel's this morning, as I live in NYC and ordered a week ago. The ma called me back and said there was a backlog, but they were shipping everything next day air. Sure enough my package came later.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 19, 2007)

woo i got mine today! i planned to go to bendels over the weekend but it was a crazy one and i ended up being unable to go..so i called when i got back to philly on sunday afternoon and here it was today on my chair when i got home! it made a horrible day just a little bit better..i am definitely an addict to oh henri already..i musttttt order more with my next pay!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 26, 2007)

Has anyone heard if they are sold out yet?  I am needing to get the lipstick but have been putting it off.  TIA!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 26, 2007)

duplicate post - please delete


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Has anyone heard if they are sold out yet? I am needing to get the lipstick but have been putting it off. TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you can get some! I have seen them on ebay today - some starting at $54US bidding for the lippie and gloss set, and the individuals at around between $25US and $32US starting bid!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 26, 2007)

I just ordered over the phone, 6pm on Wednesday, and they still have them! Cheapest shipping is $12 now and Im even on the east coast wtf??


----------



## Risser (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Yes! I receivee mine. They are really pretty, esp. Love, Herni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am a NC15/20, my swatches(bare, lipstick only, both)
















HTH!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2007)

FYI- i still saw some of these at bendel's yesterday


----------



## syrene78 (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_FYI- i still saw some of these at bendel's yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We should go shopping together!
I was at the PRO store yesterday too and at Bendel one time when you were.
Still, I have never met you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, maybe I have but don't know it? LOL!


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 5, 2007)

i think i'm crazy.  i just called and ordered it.
and it's $26.

for one lipstick.

woah.

but i'm going to LOVE it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2007)

Syrene- im me on aim! Or pm me! My sn on aim is Pinkdance1

When did you go to the pro store?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 6, 2007)

*~*I don't know if anyone is still looking for these, but the Henri Bendel store in Columbus Ohio just got their shipment in (late, I know)...they have a bunch of lipsticks & lipglasses there, so I'm sure they will be there for a while!!!  Just a heads up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~*


----------

